# Your city's nickname ?



## pmurov (Jan 20, 2012)

derpa said:


> Default City, also some historical and kliche nicknames that are mostly used by "alternatively gifted" journalists (who must be burned alive for doing it).
> 
> The Default City term was born on the Internet, it means exactly what it means, i.e. when you appoint a meeting on a forum without specifying the city, it's most likely going to take place in Moscow.


 So obviously, it's just a humorous name.


----------



## sarimanok (May 3, 2011)

Manila-X said:


> It is ironic why Manila is called The Queen of the Orient when it has a *masculine name*. Manila means *"City of Man"*. King of The Orient is a better term.
> 
> There are several Asian cities that had been called "Paris of The East". But Shanghai is the most worthy of that.


the better


----------



## garum0 (Jul 26, 2010)

"The Eternal City"


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

Toronto used to be nicknamed "dirty little york" back when it was still called York, but now it's mostly T.O. and TDot.

Hamilton is often nicknamed Hammer Town or The Hammer because of its industrial history and especially its steel industry.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

sarimanok said:


> the better


Because Cebu is already called *"Queen City of The South"*. So Manila's nickname should be masculine.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Cyganie said:


> Hannover:
> 
> Messestadt (Trade fair city)
> Expostadt (Expo 2000 was in Hannover)
> Hanoi


One question? Why do they call Hannover Hanoi :?


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Seattle
The Emerald City formally refered to as
Jet City
Queen City


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

testdrive said:


> Seattle
> The Emerald City formally refered to as
> Jet City
> Queen City


Also "Seatown"


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

_Ensenada_
The Cinderella of the Pacific
The Pearl of the Pacific
The First City of the Californias
Wine City
Surf City
Gateway to Baja
Ens

_San Diego_
America's Finest City
City in Motion
Silicon Beach


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Bytown


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

haikiller11 said:


> One question? Why do they call Hannover Hanoi :?


Without a profound reason, just due to the "Han.." in the beginning and the location in the north of the country.


----------



## venkatjaya (Jan 24, 2012)

*Big Smoke.*


*testing training chennai|testing training in Chennai*

......................................................................................:bash:


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Boston, like most other cities and towns in New England, Boston was named after another city across the sea in old England. The English city was originally named “Boltophston” after Saint Botolph, and orthodox preacher in England. Boston came from a shortening of “Boltophston.” Boston, Lincolnshire, home to many of new Boston’s early Puritan settlers, provided the naming roots for Boston, Massachusetts.


Boston has many nicknames and they are:
Beantown,
Athens of America, 
The Hub, 
City on the Hill,
Walking City,
Cradle of Liberty.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't think there is one for London. Figueira has one but I can't remember what it is :lol:


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Daniel ... 

The Big Smoke??


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Wolverhampton - Wolves
Portsmouth - Pompey


Birmingham has the most famous nickname in the UK though. 

Brum. 

Reasoning: First 4 wheel petrol driven car was made in Birmingham and become the hub for UK car industry with the likes of Jaguar, Land Rover, Aston Martin etc.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

isaidso said:


> *TORONTO*
> 
> The Big Smoke
> Hogtown
> ...


Is Toronto really referred to as The Big Smoke?


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Ecological said:


> Daniel ...
> 
> The Big Smoke??


London was called the big smoke, especially in the 1800's. Because the smog was worst then,


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

NordikNerd said:


> London was called the big smoke, especially in the 1800's. Because the smog was worst then,


I think he was trying to say that London's obvious nickname is the big smoke in response to the obviously tongue in cheek comment on figueira's nickname as the little smoke... I'm interested to see why Toronto is called this?


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Asheville, NC, USA -- "The Paris of the South"

We got our nickname in the late 1800's because an extremely rich man moved to town, built the nation's biggest house, and then turned all the artisans and architects who had worked on it loose on the city. This led to us becoming one of the most glamorous and sophisticated resort towns in the US by the 1920's, with the very latest of everything and cultural resources you wouldn't expect to find even in cities many times our size. In the 1920's the nickname was cemented when a local architect who studied in Paris returned home and introduced Art Deco architecture to the city, which embraced this exciting new style wholeheartedly. The end result was a gigantic collection of Art Deco buildings, one of the biggest in America, and most of which are still standing.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

hauntedheadnc said:


> Asheville, NC, USA -- "The Paris of the South"
> 
> ,


So many cities called Paris, Buenos Aires is the Paris of South America.
Paris of the plains=Kansas because they have an arc there (?)
Sweden has a small town called Little Paris. (Vänersborg)

But what is the nickname of Paris, France ?


----------



## Chmielok (Oct 3, 2010)

Nicknames are quite funny in Poland, because Polish cities usually don't have any.
So they are produced by promotion and marketing brand.
However, sometimes there is a nickname.
For example Lodz:
-HollyŁódź (Lodz was for a long Polish capital of cinema. Actually it still is; "Peter and the Wolf" was mainly produced here and some streets served as a scenography for "In Darkness")
-Manchester of the East (very rapid growth, factory city, from 1830 to 1890 the city grew from a 400 people village to a 300,000 people city thanks to wool, cotton industry)


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not my town/city, but...

Castleford - Cas Vegas
Pontefract - Ponte Carlo
Bradford - Bradistan (due to high number of immigrants from Pakistan, India and Sri Lanka)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> Sweden has a small town called Little Paris. (Vänersborg)
> 
> But what is the nickname of Paris, France ?


"Continental Europes Vänersborg" perhaps?


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Galro said:


> "Continental Europes Vänersborg" perhaps?


Of course the Vänersborg of Continental Europe 

or the Kansas City of France ??

or the Buenos Aires of the North?

Venice Italy: The Amsterdam of the Adriatic ?




Chmielok said:


> For example Lodz:
> -HollyŁódź (Lodz was for a long Polish capital of cinema. Actually it still is; "Peter and the Wolf" was mainly produced here and some streets served as a scenography for "In Darkness")


Actually Lars von Trier filmed some of his movies in Trollhättan, Sweden aka "Trollywood"


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Blackpool88 said:


> Is Toronto really referred to as The Big Smoke?


Yes, but the city has tons of nicknames. In addition to the ones mentioned there's 'Muddy York' 'Toronto the Good', and 'The 416'.


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

*Rotterdam*

Rotje
Rotjeknor
Roffa
Roffadam
010 (nul-ten)-> the number one surounded by zeros
De Maasstad (The Maascity)


----------



## nv2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can now recall only:

Warsaw - Wa-Wa ( first and last syllable of Warszawa) and _stolyca_ (capital [polish - stolica], but pronounce in old warsaw dialect).

Krakow - krk and Kings city.

Gdansk, Gdynia, Sopot - tri-city (usually when referred about any of them, they are put collective).


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Edinburgh - Athens of the North


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Manila - Pearl of the Orient


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexicali:

The city whose sky captured the Sun. (Official)

Informal ones:

Chicali ( :dunno: Like Chicago? )
The city of cold balls (In the past, men driving with a cold beer, you know, between their thighs and, kinda close to the rest of the body was a common sight) :crazy: 
And I've seen this one as a sticker: F*cking Thermonuclear Heat :lol:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*"The Greatest City in the World"

"The City That Never Sleeps"

"The Big Apple"

"The Empire City"

"The City so Nice, They had to name it Twice"*


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Mérida, México "La ciudad blanca"


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Hindustani said:


> *"The Greatest City in the World"
> 
> "The City That Never Sleeps"
> 
> ...


you mean:the city so nice, they named it twice


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

sgroutage said:


> New York, as in the city named after its proprietor, King James II of England, who was the Duke of York, hence New York!
> 
> Guess where he lived? (your favourite city Hindustani, the original metropolis - London, which has been around for hundreds of years before New York)
> 
> PS everyone, im not trolling against New York, i love the city, merely winding up Hindustani who insists on trolling on every London thread!


what rubbish? thats half history. New York before that was called New Amerstardam. Do you see dutch claiming NYC history. Brits merely conquered it. Dutch established it.

typical Brit mentality. keep living in the history & colonial legacy. When a 2nd world country like china can pump in $40+ Billion plus in Beijing olympics a historic city like London with stolen british empire property from centuries cannot even invest half of that in its only showcase historic city call London.

Keep worshipping queens & dukes, still 5 londons wont equal 1 New York.

Its not what your origins are, its where you end up. Even English Language that Brits speak today has origins in Latin, a roman italian language.

I dont understand what your point is.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

NordikNerd said:


> you mean:the city so nice, they named it twice


my bad. Its just that I type way too fast.

CORRECTED.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Hindustani said:


> what rubbish? thats half history. New York before that was called New Amerstardam. Do you see dutch claiming NYC history. Brits merely conquered it. Dutch established it.
> 
> typical Brit mentality. keep living in the history & colonial legacy. When a 2nd world country like china can pump in $40+ Billion plus in Beijing olympics a historic city like London with stolen british empire property from centuries cannot even invest half of that in its only showcase historic city call London.


Another piece of stupidity from the silly little Indian boy..

Listen, you know nothing of my country, its mentality, its stadiums, its sporting culture, its people, so kindly keep your dumb opinions to yourself rather than trolling SSC.

NYC is a nice place I'm sure, but we couldn't give a damn if your only way of bigging it up is to slag off the UK.

EDIT: I see you were responding to a known WUM. Two trolls fighting for supremecy, oh dear. My point still stands though.


----------



## mirrorcle (Jan 26, 2010)

Sydney = Harbour city


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto (Portugal)*


*Invictus (PT: Invicta)* »»» because of the portuguese liberal revolution (1820)

*Gut people (PT: Tripeiros)* »»» because of the preparations to the conquest of Ceuta in 1415, when the inhabitants of Porto had to give all the meat to the military expedition and only had left to eat was the gut of the animals.


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

calaguyo said:


> Bangkok is City of Angels, perhaps because of those cheap angels lol!


Well, it's actually just the translation of the official Thai name, which is not 'Bangkok' but 'Krung Thep Mahanakhon...' which means 'City of Angels...'.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Vilnius- hill city, North Athens (comes from XII-XIII centuries pagan myths), Kaunas - temporary capital, city between rivers, Šiauliai - Sun city.


----------



## gjbultema (Mar 25, 2012)

paris on the prairie
city in a garden (Urbs in Horto)
the city of broad shoulders
hog butcher of the world
the big onion
second city
chi-town

THE WINDY CITY


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not really sure if Hong Kong has a nickname.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

earthJoker said:


> Zürich:
> Zureich (Too rich)


:lol: I love that. Zureich. kay:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Manila-X said:


> It is ironic why Manila is called The Queen of the Orient when it has a *masculine name*. Manila means *"City of Man"*. King of The Orient is a better term.


Cities seem to always be referred to in the feminine. Does anyone know why? I can't think of any that are called "king of" anything. I could be wrong.

Same with saying like "London and her inhabitants..." sounds appropriate, whereas saying "London and his inhabitants..." sounds just wrong. Even though nouns don't have genders in English language.


----------



## sgroutage (Feb 25, 2011)

del


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

sgroutage said:


> Why bother posting then??
> 
> Hong Kong = Pearl of the Orient


So that I could find out.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Cyganie said:


> Well, it's actually just the translation of the official Thai name, which is not 'Bangkok' but 'Krung Thep Mahanakhon...' which means 'City of Angels...'.


The full name of 'Krung Thep Mahanakhon...' is 
_"Krung Thep Mahanakhon Amon Rattanakosin Mahinthara Ayuthaya Mahadilok Phop Noppharat Ratchathani Burirom Udomratchaniwet Mahasathan Amon Piman Awatan Sathit Sakkathattiya Witsanukam Prasit"_
which means
"_The city of angels, the great city, the residence of the Emerald Buddha, the impregnable city (of Ayutthaya) of God Indra, the grand capital of the world endowed with nine precious gems, the happy city, abounding in an enormous Royal Palace that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, a city given by Indra and built by Vishnukarn_"

Thai people call only Krung Thep(กรุงเทพฯ) or Koh Toh Moh(กทม.).

For Bangkok meaning, which foreign call
Bang means Area
Kok or Makok means olive in Thai language.
Then, Bangkok means the area that plant the olive trees.


*Bangkok*


George W. Bush said:


>


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ breathtaking photo...


----------



## TimeAndTide (Nov 28, 2010)

NordikNerd said:


> So many cities called Paris, Buenos Aires is the Paris of South America.
> Paris of the plains=Kansas because they have an arc there (?)
> Sweden has a small town called Little Paris. (Vänersborg)
> 
> But what is the nickname of Paris, France ?


Paris, the One.


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

Paris / The City of Light / Paname / The most beautiful city in the world / The fashion Capital of the World / The City of seven hills 

Rome / The eternal city / The City of seven hills / The holy City

Lisbonne / The city of seven hills

Boston / Beantown / The Walking City / The City on the Hill / The Hub / The Athens of America / Puritan City / The Cradle of Liberty 

Chicago / The Onion / The Windy City / The City in a Garden / The Second City / The House Music Capital of the World / The City of big Shoulders 

Denver / The Mile-High City 

Detroit / Rock City / Motor city

Las Vegas / The city of a thousand tentations or Sin city

Los Angeles / The City of Angels

Minneapolis-Saint Paul / The Twin Cities

New Orleans / The Big Easy

New York / The Big Apple / The City that never sleeps

Buenos Aires / The Paris of South America

Salvador da Bahia / The Black Roma 

Bogota / The Athens of south America

Montreuil (borought of the east inner surburb of Paris ) / The little Bamako

Deauville / The 21st district of Paris / Paris on the sea / The Cannes of the north

Rouen / La ville aux cent clochers / The Hamburg of the west

Saint-Malo / The pirate town

Saumur / The pearl of Anjou

Menton / The pearl of France

Montpellier / The gifted

Montargis / The Venice of Gatinais

Mulhouse / The french Manchester / The city of hundred chimneys

Roubaix / The french Manchester / The city of thousand chimneys

Valognes / The Norman versailles

Nïmes / The french Roma

Nice / Nissa la bella / The capital of french riviera

Niort / The green Venice

Toulouse / The pink city


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Aarhus / City of Smiles  (nickname since 1938)


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Stockholm:

Den kungliga huvudstaden. (The Royal Capital)
STHLM
Capital of Scandinavia
Venice of the north
Mälardrottningen (The Mälar Queen)
and 
Fjollträsk..


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Does Vienna have a nickname? If so, let me know.


----------



## bjrndlw (Mar 26, 2010)

Vienna = Paris on the Danube

Paris = Vienna on the Seine


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

local politicians give graz many nicknames, but none is really suitable. the youth calls graz dreckslouch = dirt hole, because of the fine particles in winter.



KingNick said:


> Does Vienna have a nickname? If so, let me know.


in graz it's called "mundien" or "windige stodt"


----------



## massy_ge (Mar 11, 2011)

Genoa (Italy) = The Superb One (La Superba)


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Christchurch - The Garden City, Cathedral City, The Most English City Outside England


----------

